# Do you guys feel like your vision is lagging



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes like in a slow video game everything is "framey" like a stop motion whats going on with that? Like in the brain is my vision just not keeping up? cause my frame rate is dropping lol.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

pretty typical DR symptom


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes but do you know what is happening in the brain when that happens?


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope, unfortunately I dont


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

I think it's different for everyone that has Dp/DR. My vision is weird, it's kind of like I see the way I do when I dream. Kind of like I'm drunk.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Ohh just like my vision


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

2141zach said:


> Sometimes like in a slow video game everything is "framey" like a stop motion whats going on with that? Like in the brain is my vision just not keeping up? cause my frame rate is dropping lol.


That's the first symptom I have noticed when I got dp. That's when the dweling on the symptoms began my friend.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, when I turn my head in any direction, I feel what I see is not continuous. Like separate scenes or frames put together.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes separate frames exactly, glad im not alone on that


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

razel123 said:


> That's the first symptom I have noticed when I got dp. That's when the dweling on the symptoms began my friend.


 me too


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Its best to try and ignore it I think its hard because its your vision but if you move your eyes around it seems to go away mostly at least for me.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, I kind of feel as if I'm stuck in a slow video game at times. Luckily in my case, it doesn't happen too often. I seem to be more depersonalized than derealized.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

I feel the same about vision like in a dream.. Like I'm trying to wake up but stuck in this dream like state with This vision. I feel like it's hard to track things with my eyes. I also have a hard time imagining things in my head. Everything feels distant and not cohesive


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

When it's quite severe, and I am tired, things will seem to go in slow motion. What it really feels like is that all of my muscles are taking a second to respond, including those I use to look around and blink.


----------

